# OMG this snake is like thirty ft long



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA!! Seen that one last year!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never saw that one...watched it twice, nice one Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD you need to go hunting for animals you have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be at it this weekend. Hopefully we have a target rich environment, although there will be a lot of hunters running around too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good Luck to ya going to new property tonight. Owner called said Hogs Gone Wild needs help. It is a sacrafice that I will make. I will let you know tomorrow how things go.(Man I Hope Them Hogs Aint Drinking) They do things they wouldnt normally do makes um real unpredictable. LOL


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

I watched it twice and jumped twice .. ha ha


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Seen it before, refuse to watch it. You're sick, Don.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I turned it off as soon as it started


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a beauty isn't it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It really is...We have one just like it at the zoo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love snakes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too especially the poisonous ones. I like them dead the most.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Don they are beautiful things, I wish we had some of the ones you have!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rattlers and sidewinders get a case of lead poisoning everytime I see them. Or perhaps a skid mark over their heads if on the road.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So if I was to come over to see you, your saying you wouldn't come out with me to photograph some beautiful reptiles!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I absolutely would. I have a few pics of snakes and all but one are poisonous. But I also have a fair number of rattles. I also have somewhere a great picture of a Gila Monster(heela) that is pinkish, I think that only happens during the mating season by females, and is quite rare to see. Just seeing a Gila Monster is rare. They normally are black and yellow striped. I've tried to find that pic and cannot seem to locate it but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know all about the Gila Monster a fantastic looking little chap, love to see that photo. So why are you such a jessabell about snakes then?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When my children were young I joined a sociaty called *Toledo Herpetological Society* (THS)Google it . Once a month we would meet. We had 50 or so members who between us had a large range of reptiles. I know people who own Gila's, rattlers, pythons, and just about any snake, lizard turtle or tortise of the world. Several members were breeders. Most of us were educated and spoke at schools, zoos, or even open education seminars. Once a year we took a trip often into Va. and would catch and tag snakes. Timber rattlers and copperheads but would also include black rat snakes and other as well.

I ended up rescuing alligators. College kids would get them as hatchlings and well when they got to a foot would say...geezo I did not know they would get big ??? I often got them to 4 footers or so and would release them on a friends pond in Florida. Once after a seminar I was heading to a up to a friends cottage in Michigan and had an accident was readended by a lady. After the police arrived they saw I had a cooler on the front seat. My children had been in the back. They asked if they could look in the cooler thinking I had been drinking. I told them there was an alligator in there ( a common way to transport them ). Thier responce was yeah....sure there is ....come on buddy....So said...well open it then...this was a cocky cop....he about fell over when he opened it and had Allie hiss at him. One of those time you wish you had a video camera going..

Some snakes you really need to be careful of...and the U.S.A. has our share. But nothing like South America, Africa or Australia.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the story Brian!







As long as you don't upset them they are not out to hurt you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am not sure about that....alligators big ones and some snakes will just plain seek you out. I have heard stories of situations where some lost thier life. People do not realize that most reptiles are not real pets.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well sure OAC a big Alligator will view you as food but I bet most snakes would rather walk the other way that have a conflict with us.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have heard personal reports of water moccasins chasing fisherman.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I know all about the Gila Monster a fantastic looking little chap, love to see that photo. So why are you such a jessabell about snakes then?


I don't worry about Gilas biting my dog out hunting quail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have heard personal reports of water moccasins chasing fisherman.


I've had rattlers try to climb in a boat twice now.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt the Only Problem with a Lot of Snakes is They are hatched [email protected]@ed off!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thats just a human's point of view! If you like snakes then your happy around them but if your scared of them you'll look for all the bad points.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally I loved this video and had a great time sending it around to my friends a while back. It might be time to do it again as most of them probably forgot about it by now.

I think snakes are pretty neat little creatures. I don't keep them as pets and will never be allowed to as my wife hates them. I love seeing them out in nature and usually don't kill them unless they are dangerous and around my house or where kids commonly play. Even then they usually just get taken elsewhere on the property and dropped off.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Jason your a top man!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> No thats just a human's point of view! If you like snakes then your happy around them but if your scared of them you'll look for all the bad points.


Well I had an Uncle who liked his friends moonshine. One day they went fishing along the river and got back up in this slough. When they did they spotted a moccasin laying up on this log jam with a catfish in its mouth. Well my uncle was already bent from the shine so he started to reach for the snake bare handed and catch him. His buddy stopped him and said use the paddle. He did and held the moccasins head down then grabbed it behind the head, fish and all! He then proceeded to remove the catfish, looked it over for fang marks and found none; so he then threw the catfish in the live well ! My uncle then proceeded to make the snake mad by making fast hand gestures with his free hand towards the snakes now gaping mouth. He then reached down, grabbed the bottle of moonshine and poured a few trickles down its throat!. He did it twice, then rubbed the snakes throat and threw it back in the water. Well the snake was writhing all about and eventually went under! Well my uncle and his buddy then moved down the slough about 100 yards to another good looking fishing spot and started fishing. After about twenty minutes they heard this sound, then they heard it again--and determined something was hitting the boat. When they both looked over the side, there was that same moccasin with another catfish in its mouth slapping the side of the boat with the fish!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is one good snake !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now thats one TALL story!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well sure OAC a big Alligator will view you as food but I bet most snakes would rather walk the other way that have a conflict with us.


I personally know a few guys who have been chased by moccasins. Wading, fishing for shell crackers in the reeds. You have to be carefull !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

He was thirsty for a good







story LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...and a little shine did not hurt anyone.


----------

